# Revolutions new 36X18X24 Exo-Terra.



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Revolutions new 36X18X24 Exo-Terra. 7 Dendrobates Leucomelas...2 confirmed Male. Sunlight supply Tek 6 bulb T5 HO. Lots of Cryptos, Neos and miniature begonia, no moss yet but well seeded. here is a link:

newdartdigstwo002.mp4 video by revolution292004 - Photobucket


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

that is a beautiful vivarium! good work


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I love it! Awesome size, I love the water and it's great with all the varying levels.


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow. Damn.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Fantastic leveled background, and wicked colourful plant selection. One of my new top favorites!

Are most of the outcroppings pieces of driftwood? Can you give us a brief rundown of your construction please?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

This is hands down, the nicest viv I have seen since...well, the last viv you posted!!!


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Where did you get the lid for it?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Awesome reef tank too!


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

dartboard said:


> Where did you get the lid for it?


I used a window screen kit from lowes and made the vent the smallest size I could using the elbow joints supplied in the kit...5" wide or so. I cut the remainder of the lid using 3/16' glass. The glass stops on the top just where the cord routes begin. This allows for twice the potential light to reach the plants at the surface. My reef club has a par meter


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> Fantastic leveled background, and wicked colourful plant selection. One of my new top favorites!
> 
> Are most of the outcroppings pieces of driftwood? Can you give us a brief rundown of your construction please?


Lots of cork rounds...There is a cork bark forest in my home town. False bottom, Maxi jet pump splits into 4 and runs evenly up the back wall and feeds a weir. The weirs force water over points of interests Sphagnum moss helped to get water to wick and drip exactly like I wanted. The rest is Malaysian root wood. I choose the pieces for their character and ability to hold some soil for the Neos. I built this as I would a reef tank. Levels...leverage points and planters. Wood centerpiece balanced at four pints and siliconed to the cork. This thing could withstand an earth quake and not topple. Lots of brown silicone... spray foam to soften all the edges then flocked in Eco-Earth. Styrofoam peanuts to fill the cork rounds...then LCEA...fir bark and then planting media...All planters and cork out croppings had intended plants ie. broms, cryptos, begonias etc.


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow that is awesome!!


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

You have built a fantastic vivarium! And your reef looks great too.


----------



## bkm (Sep 14, 2010)

Dang thats a gorgeous tank! Well done!


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Great hardscape! This viv will be incredible when the moss and other foliage plants have filled in. Keep us updated


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Ross said:


> Great hardscape! This viv will be incredible when the moss and other foliage plants have filled in. Keep us updated


I will definitely keep an updated photo / video journal of this one. Thank you for everyone's kind words. I am stoked on it as well. My wife...not so much. It took way too much time "in the zone" for her liking. The worst part is I can not stop staring at it. Mild OCD!


----------



## tfpets (Dec 11, 2010)

That video doesnt do it justice! I cant wait to see it again! I dont have quite the "zen" vision that you do but I try! Does the wife get jealous or appreciate the "Oooohs" and "Aaaahs" when visitors enjoy it?


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

She is just probably happy to get her table clear again.  Look forward to seeing in person now that the plants and frogs are in. Great job.


----------



## boastud (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice..


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful! What's the bright green plant at 0:55? I'm pretty sure I have it but have never known what it is.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

one of the nicest vivs i have seen


----------



## neonr0se (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks way better in person! 
Turns out i actually had one of those giant baby tear things on the ground, but I went and picked up some more from the Plant Barn today


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Revolutions new 36X18X24 Exo-Terra...update*

I have been fooling around on You Tube this morning so I am including an update of growth and additional planting. I have a friend with a nice camera to help me put real pictures up in the coming weeks. For now it is an Ipod Nano video again. I could only provide a direct link from Photo Bucket for my last video. I wanted to embed a video directly to the thread so here we go...Enjoy!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Revolutions new 36X18X24 Exo-Terra...update*

WOW... such a beautiful set-up. Awesome mix of colors. I wish my tank looked as good as revo's.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

How do you keep the heat down my two t5ho heat the tank up to 83 at the top !


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How far above the tank are yours? Do yours have a plastic shield? I'm sure you could tell, but the OP's lights were a good bit above the tank so that air can flow between the lights and the tank. Also, some people box their lights in a hood on the tank, which obviously captures the heat.



Chris155hp said:


> How do you keep the heat down my two t5ho heat the tank up to 83 at the top !


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

dmartin72 said:


> How far above the tank are yours? Do yours have a plastic shield? I'm sure you could tell, but the OP's lights were a good bit above the tank so that air can flow between the lights and the tank. Also, some people box their lights in a hood on the tank, which obviously captures the heat.


mines about 2 inches above the the 1/4 inch glass and has an acrylic splash shield and the top of the tank reaches 83 degrees with room temps being 72 =/


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Is there anyway you can raise it? A few inches makes a big difference.


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

I am experimenting right now with ventilation. The Tek light can be raised quite a bit using their leg kit. I'm not using their acrylic shield now. The fixture is not actively cooled therefor I do not want the bulbs to get too hot. It cuts down on the PAR and shortens bulb life. The tank has already gotten 82 at the top. The lens might help this but I am looking at some additional ventilation options. I have a piece of 3 inch screen across the front. I am thinking of ordering a couple of 2.5 inch fans and have them pull air out of the viv on a timer a couple times per hour when the lights are on. I was also going to mist when this occurs. Any thoughts.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I wouldnt worry about the temps right now, as long as they dont increase further. I remember by old 36x24x18 exo, it had quite large temperature differences in different parts of the tank. As long as the frogs have areas that are cooler they will be fine. Seing as you have a ton of outcroppings and a water feature, I would think there are parts of the tank at around 76-77 if the very top is 82. I know some people whos entire frog room runs at 82 in the summer, and they are doing just fine.

What are you using to measure temps with? Having an infrared thermometer will put your mind at ease since you can measure temps in specific parts of the tank quickly and easily.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Its been a while, Is there any update to this tank? Would love to see it seasoned now with some time.


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

What a gorgeous tank, simply stunning.


----------

